# Bf-110



## Micdrow (Dec 26, 2007)

Article on the Bf-110.

Enjoy


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 26, 2007)

Excellent. Why would they be releasing technical data on their fighters while they are engaged in conflicts with other nations?


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 26, 2007)

Nevermind. Helps to read the article before posting questions!!! ha ha


----------

